# my first rottweiler will be Arive Saturday



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello


When i was in thailand i buy male and female GSD and also rottweiler the GSD was Arive first that i was not lucky with .. and this saturday my rottweiller going to arive .. please for the experience people i have take a video and upload it to youtube just tell me how quality is my rottweiler ..





 
Thanks


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Huh?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Puppies that age should be squirming to get out of a cage that size and be all over the room. What are three puppies doing in a cage that small. Oops they are three puppies stuffed in there because one of them is out on the floor, before there were four puppies in the cage. 

Yep, gotta real quality rottie from a great breeder there. That tile floor is all clean and everything. You can really tell by that the pup is just oozing quality. 

So, tell us, when are you going to breed him? six months? 

If that first puppy had parvo, wherever you kept him will not be safe for the new one, it could get it and die too. Parvo will stay in your house and in your grounds for many months.


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

the video was taking in thailand so the 2 female are for my friend's and 2 male are for me .. 

Male and Female are Germans
Male And Female Are Amricans 

at the moment i'm trying to Contact GERMAN ROTTWEILERS QUALITY ROTTWEILER PUPPIES FOR SALE to get from him Female and i will be start breeding them after 2 years hopefully


im asking about the quality of my RW if it can show in the video.

Thanks


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Maybe you should go to a Rottweiler site and explain what it is you want to know contained in that u-tube.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

selzer said:


> Maybe you should go to a Rottweiler site and explain what it is you want to know contained in that u-tube.


The Rott forum members I know make the members here look dead.

GSs.com=Sesame Street
Rott forum=Judge Judy on really bad day


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

did both GSD puppies die?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

selzer said:


> Puppies that age should be squirming to get out of a cage that size and be all over the room. What are three puppies doing in a cage that small. Oops they are three puppies stuffed in there because one of them is out on the floor, before there were four puppies in the cage.
> 
> Yep, gotta real quality rottie from a great breeder there. That tile floor is all clean and everything. You can really tell by that the pup is just oozing quality.
> 
> ...


Selzer, your tone really does not help. 

The new member is trying to make an effort here. 

Thailand has different rules and the way they keep pets is not the same we do. She got that puppy out of there and is trying to learn so give her a frickin break, darnit! 

The attitude is annoying!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

There's nothing like seeing the birth of a puppymill.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You are aware this is a GERMAN SHEPHERD board, aren't you? You could find a rottweiler site and fill them in on your plans. I'm SURE they will be much more receptive to your breeding plans that we are.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ummm...Mrs. K, did you read through this persons other threads? 



Mrs.K said:


> Selzer, your tone really does not help.
> 
> The new member is trying to make an effort here.
> 
> ...


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Selzer, your tone really does not help.
> 
> The new member is trying to make an effort here.
> 
> ...



Did you read his other thread? He is starting a puppy mill with these puppies. And looking for GSDs to indiscriminately breed as well. He also has 50 cats that he allows to inbreed and calls himself a cat breeder. You are looking at a cat miller and the beginnings of a puppy mill.

Go get him selzer!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Myamom said:


> did both GSD puppies die?


yes, three days after they arrived, they both died. 



@all: I think we all should make a step back and think where the new member is coming from and that pets, ESPECIALLY DOGS, do not have the same status we have here. We and our dogs are spoiled rotten, so don't translate our standards to the standards over there. By getting information and asking question HsK is making an efford and we should help as much as possible but NOT forget where H2K is from! 

Attitude and making fun of H2K doesn't help at all unless you want to drive her away. Make a difference! Isn't that what we are always talking about? 
So educate without stomping her into the ground! 

It's really driving me crazy how certain people are all over somebody and rather drive them away instead of actually educating and making a difference. Great job! Really... 

Also, the language skills are not the best so their may be language trouble.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mrs.K said:


> Selzer, your tone really does not help.
> 
> The new member is trying to make an effort here.
> 
> ...


And YOURS is NOT???

READ THE GUY's POSTS. IT IS A PUPPY MILL, well it is already a cat mill, and he wants to add other pets, and is buying up puppies!

Let him go off to the Rotty site and be EATEN ALIVE. 

This person does not want to LEARN anything. If they did, they would be sticking with one breed and learning about it. That is not the intention, he is buying up puppies, male and female GSD, littermates, to breed together. Has fifty cats. All together. In a kennel. Breeding. It is the stuff out of nightmares. 

If you want to give him advice and encouragement in his venture you go ahead. 

If you want to bleed for him and feel all sorry for him, for hearing a few truths. Fine. 

But maybe you should not be so harsh when you are telling me not to be harsh.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

DharmasMom said:


> Did you read his other thread? He is starting a puppy mill with these puppies. And looking for GSDs to indiscriminately breed as well. He also has 50 cats that he allows to inbreed and calls himself a cat breeder. You are looking at a cat miller and the beginnings of a puppy mill.
> 
> Go get him selzer!


Wait a second, he/she told me that she wants them for the kids.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> ummm...Mrs. K, did you read through this persons other threads?


No, I have not. He told me that he wants two pups for the kids. 

Gotta go back and read it.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I don't know of anyone, even the lowliest of 3rd world country goat herders, that doesn't know that it isn't good to allow tight inbreeding, especially over generations. 

I guess I just haven't seen much desire to be educated in any of the posts.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

50 cats he throws in a kennel together and lets them breed indiscriminately. He is now "getting into dogs" and so far starting with rotties and gsd's. Plans on going into other animals as well. Animal mill


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Mrs.K said:


> Wait a second, he/she told me that she wants them for the kids.



Oh yeah. He wants them for kids alright. To look at in a pet store window. He isn't going to change his mind or his ways. So being nice and trying to educate him isn't going to serve ANY purpose.


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

LOOOL . i think i did a very strong mistake when i have posted something here ..


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

@Selzer: I read the other topic and I apologize. I now understand why you've been so livid. 

Anyhow, my first thought was "This guy is not for real." 

I am not sure if he actually tried to make a joke and it horribly failed because of the language trouble.


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

Myamom said:


> 50 cats he throws in a kennel together and lets them breed indiscriminately. He is now "getting into dogs" and so far starting with rotties and gsd's. Plans on going into other animals as well. Animal mill


This is the problem with people when they are talking about something and they have no idea what the heck they ware talking about .. first of all it is more then 50 cat and do you know how much i have spent to make the house for my cat if i put the number you will be shack and do you know that i never sell any of my cat if my friend ware asking me to buy from me i just give them for free almost the same number of my cat that i have at the moment i give out for free to some of my friends anyway ...!!!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

H2k said:


> LOOOL . i think i did a very strong mistake when i have posted something here ..


I think you are making a HUGE mistake with what you are going to do with these dogs by breeding them. It is not fair to the dogs, the puppies that will be born or the future owners that will buy them. You are already breeding cats that are related and most likely have all kinds of health issues. Now you plan on doing this to dogs as well.

PLEASE, PLEASE stop this now. The dogs don't deserve this. Leave the breeding to the people who truly love the breed and want what is best for it and want to IMPROVE it. Just stop now.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

** removed by Admin** 
There's my 2 cents...


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

* quote removed by admin** 

:thumbup:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well, if s/he stays and maybe gets educated so s/he'll see what he is doing is not ethical or moral. 
Tried to send H2k to the PDB, they'd have lotsa fun with H2k... or are you there posting as gulf1977?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am pretty sure that is him posting there as well. I registered and posted a warning to them as well. I tried to post a link to one of his threads here but I don't think it worked. Hopefully someone there will figure it out.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

** quote removed by Admin** 

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup: I totally agree! It's really sad that these dogs are going to be handled by this guy and another puppy/kitten mill is born...one word describes this situation and this person...disgusting.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> I am pretty sure that is him posting there as well. I registered and posted a warning to them as well. I tried to post a link to one of his threads here but I don't think it worked. Hopefully someone there will figure it out.


 
I think he is on the Rottie forum too:

German Rottweilers Vs Americans Rottweilers - Rottweiler Discussion Forums

Hope it's ok to post the link.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Ugh. Yes. That is him.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm just following this thread in disbelief. I have nothing to say..


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> Ugh. Yes. That is him.


I tried to post there to warn them, not sure if it worked though.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I registered and am waiting approval to do the same thing. It won't stop him but maybe we can make it more difficult for him at least.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think others will see thru him as everyone else has... especially w/ the breeds he has chosen. Now if it were labradoodles, there would be several offers to sell I bet!


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> I registered and am waiting approval to do the same thing. It won't stop him but maybe we can make it more difficult for him at least.


 
That's good. I hope things get difficult for him. It's very frustrating to follow his posts and know how any animals he gets will end up.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

all i can say is its a good thing i dont know this guy in person. talk about ridiculous and thats a nice way of putting it. I have a few choice words for this person that would get my kicked off the forum if i said them.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mrs.K said:


> @Selzer: I read the other topic and I apologize. I now understand why you've been so livid.
> 
> Anyhow, my first thought was "This guy is not for real."
> 
> I am not sure if he actually tried to make a joke and it horribly failed because of the language trouble.


Thanks. I understand, no one likes to see new people given a hard time. 

I think the Bar B Q was an attempt at humor (someone asked him what he was doing with 50 cats, or why he was breeding them). But it is humor that is just not funny. Not when you read all the crap that people do to cats and dogs. 

I think you have to be around for more than a day to lay into that kind of humor. 

And I think that everyone starts out breeding somewhere, but asking about getting littermates to breed together, is about as low on the ladder as you can go. (Until someone else comes on and says something even worse.)


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I posted on the Rottweiler forum, referencing these threads - though from the questions he was asking there, nobody was going to take him seriously anyways.


----------



## H2k (Dec 21, 2010)

LoL Really west of time if aim going to reply some stupid post


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

What really irritates me the most out of all of this, is that the puppy might have "died from the weather!?!" I'm sorry, but anyone who believes that is possible is not in the right mindset to have ANY type of animal under their care. Period. That doesn't happen. If someone is really that uneducated about animal health, they need to stay far away or seek major help about how to properly care for a dog.

Unless of course the dog froze to death or got heat stroke which would be very obvious. And if that was the case, you should not have an animal either if they are being exposed to extreme heat or cold.

If you are to add any more animals, first you need to learn about them. What's the difference if it is of "quality" or not, if you can't even properly take care of it?!?


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

** quote removed by Admin** 

Katie, thank you for making me spit my coffee all over the keyboard, and isn't it supposed to be "douche"?
Wait.......don't they eat dogs and cats in Thiland? Just asking


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Denali Girl said:


> Katie, thank you for making me spit my coffee all over the keyboard, and isn't it supposed to be "douche"?
> Wait.......don't they eat dogs and cats in Thiland? Just asking


I wonder how the Indians for example feel about us keeping the cows locked up all day long and feed them to the point where they almost can't carry their own weight anymore. Than we beat them on the truck with so many cows that some of them collapse and finally they get the last shot in the slaughter house. 

Yeah... we are real animal friends when it comes up to dogs, cats and maybe even horses but when it comes up to pigs, chicken and cows... we don't give much thought for them because we mainly see them in the mall and buy the packed up beef.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

my first thought about breeding all those cats too...not sure the value of them as pet vs a meal...


----------

